# Midge's Spring Cleaning, [H] Orks, WoC, Daemons, IG, SM [W]$$$, Nids, Dwarfs Daemons



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So all I have been doing some evaluating and cleaning out of my man cave. I realized that all this stuff would just be sitting around while I worked on my main armies and that I might never get to any of it at this rate. So here is what I have, I am willing to take the cash price or equivalent trade. What I am looking for is down below. 

Here is what I have. 

Orks


Sold

Warriors of Chaos

Warrior box- unassembled on sprue= $28
Marauder Horsemen box- Unassembled on sprue= $16

I will sell the whole lot together for $40

Daemons

Box set of the metal Flesh Hounds of Khorne- unpainted= $30

Imperial Guard

Chimera- unassembled on sprue= $25
10 man metal Kasrkin squad- unpainted (includes Sgt, Grenade, & flamer)= 30
1 Kasrkin with Grenade Launcher- unpainted= $4
1 Kasrkin with Flamer- unpainted= $4

I will sell the whole lot together for $50

Space Marines

2 sets of the old metal IF/Crimson Fists upgrade packs- new in blister= $5 each

I am also looking for, and willing to take in trade:

Tyranids:

Gargolyes
Warriors
Hive Guard
Tyrant Guard
Raveners

Dwarfs

Anvil of Doom
Hammerers
Iron Breakers
Flame Cannon

Daemons

Just about anything. Just let me know what you have.

Hit me up via PM or here in the thread If you are interested in anything.


----------



## wwwZugZugorc (Feb 22, 2011)

Gretchin Box- unassembled on sprue= $9
1 AoBR Deffkopta- unassembled on sprue= $2.50

i'm interested in those


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

wwwZugZugorc said:


> Gretchin Box- unassembled on sprue= $9
> 1 AoBR Deffkopta- unassembled on sprue= $2.50
> 
> i'm interested in those


Sorry mate for the time being it looks as though someone is going to be taking the whole lot of Orks off my hands in one go. If that falls through though I will get back with you. 

Giving this a bit of a bump with some edits to what is left and available.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Another bump. I am going to be throwing this stuff up on ebay toward the end of next week if I don't get any bites here.


----------

